# Wish Me Luck



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:I'm going tomorrow for my 3rd gastroscopy. I've been having tummy problems since October and finally made my way to see a specialist. He thinks it might be a hiatal hernia or an ulcer. I've had a ulcer before and know that they can be treated easily. They will sedate me and give me demerol and then put the tube down my throat into my tummy to look around. I don't know why, but I'm nervous about this. Like I said, I've had it done twice before, but always get the jitters prior to day surgery. Wish me luck guys that I don't gag too much. I let you know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2001)

Oh, Weener...I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that all goes well. I've never had a gastroscopy but it doesn't sound like a lot of fun. However, I'm sure the Demerol will help a lot and as soon as they get past the gag reflex "spot", it shouldn't be too bad.I'll e-mail you soon. I've just been so down I couldn't bring myself to post anything. Have been in a real slump (depression). I have an appt. with my doctor Tuesday a.m. and am hoping he'll do a thyroid profile for me. This could be the problem. At least it is a start. In addition to that, about a week or so ago, brushing my teeth. Off comes one of my crowns, clink, clink, down the sink and now I've busted off the ground-down tooth. Fortunately it isn't hurting. I think it is one of the ones with a root canal that "took".Take care,calida


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2001)

Weener, I'll be thinking of you and keep you in my prayers. I know that couldn't be the nicest thing to have done. I wish you the best and let us know the results. Love, Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good luck Weener! I hope they find out what's giving you all the problems. The test shouldn't be too bad. I've had a couple of them, too, over the past two years. The worst thing, I think, is getting the Demerol out of the system afterwards. Leaves a person feeling "strange" to say the least. Is someone going with you and to drive you back home----you shouldn't drive yourself after they "drug you up"! Let us know how it goes. THINKING OF YOU.







Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Weener:We are all thinking of you with much love and light, I'm sure. I hate how we on these boards have to have all these *$#^&** tests all the time. It's as if getting thru every days isn't stressful enough for us. It makes me nervous just worrying about everyone else!! Well, you've done it before, sweetie, and I KNOW you can do it again. We are one tough bunch!love to all,mama-[This message has been edited by mamamia (edited 01-08-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2001)

Hey Weener, Sorry you have to go through all this ####.







I pray that the tests will make good of it all, and they can ease the troubles. DeeDee


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

luck weener,ill say a prayer for good results.at the risk of sounding like a druggie,,,i love that test,the IV valium?demeral is quite a rush.maybe shows my natural inclination to anxity.lynda,im sorry your getting the depression gig.lets hope its an isolated incident.ill say a prayer for that too.its the worse problem i have.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Well, I'm back from the hospital and doing fine. I'm actually a little giddish right now. Probably more relieved than anything. I decided not to take the sedation or demerol and I managed okay. I was really nervous and couldn't stop talking. They had me sit around for almost an hour with the gown and house coat. I was a sight for sore eyes. Finally when I was taken into the room they had me gargle with this God awful stuff (bitter/salty) and I accidently sent it spraying. Then came the spray at the back of the throat (which was another lovely taste). The procedure took about 5 minutes and the hardest part was the gag reflex when the tube was going down. I asked my yoga teacher this morning how to deal with it and she said remember to breathe and focus on a good experience. So that is what I did. Also took my glasses off I didn't want to see anything that was going on. I'm a big suck!Anyways doc says that my tummy looks good, no ulcers, no hiatal hernia just reflux and they took tissue samples for virus. I see him again in 3 weeks. The hard part is over. Thanks again to everyone for your kind words and support. It is so nice to know that you are here for me.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener! Glad to hear you're back home and doing okay. You brave soul! I would never had been able to do that gag reflex thing without the help of the Demerol. And you even went to Yoga class before the test? Wow! POWER WOMAN !!!!!! So, it sounds like it could be all acid reflux, huh? Well, if a person thinks about it, that stomach acid can do some real nasty stuff when it doesn't stay where it's suppose to. I've been having more sour stomach type or heartburn type symptoms for a couple months now. When I had my gastroscopy done this last fall, the Doc found evidence of gastric-reflux disease, but he never bothered to tell me about it!! I found out through a letter my G.P. wrote to Mayo Clinic asking for an appointment for me. How's that for medical news!! And Mayo Clinic said I didn't fit their criteria for an appointment with them; but, if I get sicker, by all means contact them and they'll see what they can do. How's that for a real stinger!!! With everything I've researched about this acid reflux thing, I'm with the understanding that a person should be on medication immediately to keep it from getting worse. Does anyone know anything more about this? They call mine: Barrett's esophagitis. Take care Weener and keep in touch.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Weener---didnt get here till it was all over but i am glad it went well for you. I ve had a couple of those--no one gave me Demeral lol. But i was sedated---you are a wonder doing it without.I have reflux and h-pylori. Feisty--you want to rid yourself of heartburn and reflux--get Prilosec--it really is a wonder drug for that sort of thing.Calida--im sorry your depressed---take care of yourself and know we are here for you.debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Weener,I know you are relieved that ordeal is over. I agree with Fiesty...you are a Power Woman.







Denny, thanks for your good wishes. I think for me, depression is not just a "sometime thing". I think it has been with me since I was a young woman, perhaps even as a child. It's just that sometimes it's worse than at other times. I also have anxiety. I'm hoping this upcoming thyroid profile may provide some clues. Doctor's office called today though and my appt. had to be rescheduled to Friday morning. Oh well, what's a few more days, eh?Feisty, you asked about Barretts esophagitis. I did a search on the Google search engine. There is lots out there about it. It is nothing to fool around with. Here is one URL I found: http://www.paincareplus.com/barretts.htm If you want to learn more here's the search engine URL. http://www.google.com and then just type in barretts esophagitis.You should definitely be being treated for the acid reflux. From what I'm reading in this article, the damage is non-reversible.calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Calida!You are wonderful. So helpful all the time. I will definitely check these sites out in the morning. For now, I have to lay this head of mine down before it explodes. The headache is a real killer. Don't know what to do for it any more. Hope I can get a little sleep. So exhausted.Thank you again. Take care everyone and good night.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

good going weener.calida,i thought i remembered you NOT having depression,oh well,guess i better add memory loss to my list.denny


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

Hey "POWER WOMAN" I like that too!







I'm glad you made it through OK Weener, and the results weren't worse. I'm lucky, my GERD only flares up occasionally, but holy sh** when it does. The Prilosec bottle isn't far away. Feisty, a note on the headaches, coming from my experience, have you tried a pain med with a sleep aid? I take either Darvocet or Fioracet with a Xanax. May have to do this a couple times, but it works. DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry I missed your post weener. Sounds like you had lots of support and got through it with flying colors anyway. You are so brave! I would have been extremely nervous about them putting something down my throat and in my stomach too. I have never had this done. The Demerol would have made me gag more though (that's my usual reaction to it), at least after I came too from the sedative, which I most certainly would have taken. I bow down in your presence, oh Queen of Intubation! Hope the results come back okay for you.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-14-2001).]


----------

